# Router Workshop Videos



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Everybody,

I am interested in signing up for the Router Workshop membership, but had some questions about it. One main question I have is:

1) Do any of their videos discuss the making of their router table? I see all the projects are made on the table so I would have to assume they discuss the making of it?

2) Are the videos really worth the money?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Keith, the 14 seasons of the show teach many skills using the "Keep it simple" methods. The show does not show how to build the table but plans are available for $4 from Oak Park.(link on our home page) I have enjoyed the show and learned a great deal from Bob and Rick. Right now you can get the HD version of the show on a flash drive for $100 and that is a great deal. The methods taught in the show can be used with any router table. Here are some shots of mine along with a couple of same sized table tops showing different mounting plates installed. Read the sticky threads under Table Mounted Routing for more information.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

2) Are the videos really worth the money?

IMHO, yes......


----------



## nannienine (Feb 2, 2012)

*router workshop shows on flash stick?*

I have been trying to find the workshop videos on the flash stick that Mike said were for sale for $100. But I am not having any luck . Could you please tell me how I can order this. I really think they would be a great help for a beginner like me. 

thank you

Jo


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

nannienine said:


> I have been trying to find the workshop videos on the flash stick that Mike said were for sale for $100. But I am not having any luck . Could you please tell me how I can order this. I really think they would be a great help for a beginner like me.
> 
> thank you
> 
> Jo


Jo,

Try going on the website Routerworkshop.net and see if it is still avaiable on flash drive. 

Mike would probably also know if they are still avaiable.

I can only say that it is DEFINITELY worth it. The way the material is presented is great. Everything is so simple.

Keith


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The sale is over and the link is down but I am working on getting a link asap.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> The sale is over and the link is down but I am working on getting a link asap.


Way back then, I also tried to get a Flash Drive... Too late, sale was over!

Possible to get a Copy of one?

I have discovered quite a few of the videos on YouTube... Just search for "Router Workshop Videos"... You will be pleasantly surprised... :surprise: :smile: :grin:

Way back then, I learned a WHOLE LOT from the videos!! Just how simple it was to just use a simple fence and some clamps for a good general method of attack to several ways of Routing!

Worth every penny of $100 ... TOO Bad they cannot be found now... Sure would like a copy... But, I'm really enjoying what's on YouTube now!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like the cost is now $240. Cheaper for a thumb drive keyed to a single computer with no transfer to another computer. Not a deal I find appealing--they must have hired a Micro$oft castoff. The other option is to pay annual dues to get online access to the videos.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

DesertRatTom said:


> Looks like the cost is now $240. Cheaper for a thumb drive keyed to a single computer with no transfer to another computer. Not a deal I find appealing--they must have hired a Micro$oft castoff. The other option is to pay annual dues to get online access to the videos.


Do you have a ink to where you got that info?

$240 is robbery & ridiculous especially for a dead-ended computer!!

I'll stick with YouTube... for FREE! :surprise:

Thank you...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have all the DVD and can't find the darn things. But I think they were like 15-17.00 each when I bought them, so no way are they worth 240.00, maybe 120.00.

But I do have 26 projects videos on my computer and anyone can just use you tube to find almost all of the episodes and other projects.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Not all the seasons were put onto DVD. I will get a hold of Rick and see if he wants to offer the flash drives again; The shows are all HD on the flash drive. Last time I did this only 3 people ordered so it is doubtful I will get a positive response.

PS: This is the last photo Rick shared with the Forums.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> Not all the seasons were put onto DVD. I will get a hold of Rick and see if he wants to offer the flash drives again; The shows are all HD on the flash drive. Last time I did this only 3 people ordered so it is doubtful I will get a positive response.
> 
> PS: This is the last photo Rick shared with the Forums.


Mike,

If Rick just doesn't feel like it, tell him this:

*"You can Publish all of the RWS TV Videos using YouTube AND Taking the ADVERTISING Option, which will Pay You something when things are watched. All you have to do is sit back and collect your Money$$! Please think about it... then just DO IT."*

We will all promote the YouTube presence!

Thank you!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I had a nice chat with Rick the other day. There will be no more flash drives of the show and unlock codes for the drives out there are no longer available. Rick does not own the program that unlocks the flash drives. The good news is all the shows are available to watch on routerworkshop.net for a fee. The price is not cheap but I feel the 14 seasons of the show are worth the price; once you pay for the series it is always available online at no additional charge. I am sure others will feel differently about this. I know the show is what inspired me to learn as much as I could about routers and Bob's "Keep it simple" method of woodworking.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> I had a nice chat with Rick the other day. There will be no more flash drives of the show and unlock codes for the drives out there are no longer available. Rick does not own the program that unlocks the flash drives. The good news is all the shows are available to watch on routerworkshop.net for a fee. The price is not cheap but I feel the 14 seasons of the show are worth the price; once you pay for the series it is always available online at no additional charge. I am sure others will feel differently about this. I know the show is what inspired me to learn as much as I could about routers and Bob's "Keep it simple" method of woodworking.


Mike, EVERYONE will NOT pay a hefty fee to watch them.

Rick could end up making MORE $$$ if he would just load them to a Youtube account TAKING THE *Advertising Option*, which pays him a fee everytime someone VIEWS a show!
NO Bookeeping, etc. etc. just sit back and collect the $$.

EVERYONE would watch them and Rick would collect a fee everytime a video was viewed!

It would be a WIN WIN for everyone!

A lot of the shows can be seen on youtube for FREE right now... BUT, it would be better if they saw them from the Original source!

To be honest, I will not PAY a hefty fee to watch them; NOT when I can see them for FREE.

I think Rick should, at least, investigate going the YouTube with Advertising route... *He may be very pleasantly surprised.*

Thank you for your reporting your conversation with Rick.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike said:


> I had a nice chat with Rick the other day. There will be no more flash drives of the show and unlock codes for the drives out there are no longer available. Rick does not own the program that unlocks the flash drives. The good news is all the shows are available to watch on routerworkshop.net for a fee. The price is not cheap but I feel the 14 seasons of the show are worth the price; once you pay for the series it is always available online at no additional charge. I am sure others will feel differently about this. I know the show is what inspired me to learn as much as I could about routers and Bob's "Keep it simple" method of woodworking.


Where do you see that, you dont get to watch them, not like any normal person would want to anyhow. This is what it says:


*You will receive one episode per week of the Router Workshop. There are 183 episodes in this video library. Catch all the episodes and see how Bob and Rick Rosendahl use the router. Please Note: there is a one time set up fee of $10.00 with first month payment of $9.95 equals $19.95 for the first month then it's $9.95 per month.*

What, I do not have access to all 183 when I want, in any order I want? I have to get one a week, thats 3.5 years! What if I want the last one for a project I want to make next week. 

It is 2017 he needs learn the term "binge watching". 

I would much rather just purchase all 183 episodes for say 100.00. This will be gone in 5 years, technology just keeps ticking, it's like watching a 30 year old This OLD house episode, for me they just don't hold up and these won't either, not at that pace. Even Norms shows are hard to watch now, we have just progressed to far.

And when it does fold the people that paid do not have any copies of the show ? This type of stuff needs to be kept on file for future reference, it's not a sitcom.

To bad he could have my 100.00 even 120.00 cash in hand, now he will see 0.00. And really I'll just watch the old copies on Youtube now and again, a lot of them are up there. Anyone that really wants them can find and download them, I won't tell where, but they are out there, just not in a great vid quality.

It's to bad because their Methods are going to fade away instead of being taught to the masses and handed down.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@dovetail_65
Mark Rosendahl is the founder of the forums. A very young Mark did the shark painting used in the picture frame episode and you can see him as a little guy in another episode. Bob and Rick sponsored the forums for a long time. The Rosendahl family has invested a lot of time, effort and money to promote ALL types of woodworking, not just their own products.(Which are no longer available from them)

Bob's "Keep it simple" methods are not dated and will always be around. Mounting plates are almost universal now. Bob's box joint jig is still the easiest way to make box joints and dovetails; you can buy clones of it from most woodworking companies like Peachtree, MLCS, etc.. Miter sleds were another of Bob's innovations as well as the decorative dovetails jigs. The Jigs And Fixtures book is full of great stuff. Perhaps the best thing is you don't have to spend a ton of money to get outstanding results this way.

There is a reason why Rick sends an episode a week: you have to walk before you can run. The series is a progression of lessons to build your woodworking skills. The idea is you will have the opportunity to practice each lesson before you get the next one. I am sure this stems from Rick's time as a woodshop teacher. I am one of several forum members who did the Beta testing of routerworkshop.net. I understand your frustration with Rick's choice: it does not take into account more advanced users who want to start higher up the ladder. I will discuss this with Rick the next time we talk.

I said the series was not cheap. Each 1/2 hour lesson will cost you $2.30. $430 for 91-1/2 hours of instruction. You might want to compare that against the prices offered by other classes. Nobody is holding a gun to your head to make you do this. By all means please do watch the free episodes available online. The series has a wealth of information that will improve your woodworking skills. All of the project plans are available from Oak Park as downloadable PDF files. A bunch of forum members can answer questions that may come up about the projects/methods. This is the easiest way I know to master the router.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> @dovetail_65
> Mark Rosendahl is the founder of the forums. A very young Mark did the shark painting used in the picture frame episode and you can see him as a little guy in another episode. Bob and Rick sponsored the forums for a long time. The Rosendahl family has invested a lot of time, effort and money to promote ALL types of woodworking, not just their own products.(Which are no longer available from them)
> 
> Bob's "Keep it simple" methods are not dated and will always be around. Mounting plates are almost universal now. Bob's box joint jig is still the easiest way to make box joints and dovetails; you can buy clones of it from most woodworking companies like Peachtree, MLCS, etc.. Miter sleds were another of Bob's innovations as well as the decorative dovetails jigs. The Jigs And Fixtures book is full of great stuff. Perhaps the best thing is you don't have to spend a ton of money to get outstanding results this way.
> ...


Mike, I think that EVERY person does NOT need a week to absorb one video before going to another. Assuming the learning curve is SO SLOW is somewhat of an insult to all of us... It would be much BETTER to let each of us decide on the speed in which we want to watch and learn... and have the ability to GO BACK and watch desired videos again and again to brush up, etc.

Speaking of Walking before Running... Rick could RUN to YouTube, publish them taking the Advertising option, collecting a fee EACH TIME a video is viewed, even if the same person is watching a video again & again whenever they choose.

Rick would NOT be burdened weekly to do anything! He would just sit back and collect the advertising income from all of the videos... FOREVER! Not just one video per week per person... BUT, whenever anyone watches a video whether it be once a week or FOUR-20 a day!

Under the current arrangement, what happens to a New Entrant signing up being able to see previous Class videos?
Does each student start of with THE Schedule of videos receiving the First video, etc. etc.? Where Rick is keeping track of what video each student is due to see? If so, what a nightmare! The YouTube method would give more time for Rick to sleep good, longer! :grin:

All in all, the ONLY fair way to handle it, if it truly wants to be improved for EVERYONE concerned, is to go the YouTube route.

I would venture to say that the income from this YouTube method would be ASTOUNDING compared to the OLD method, at the very start, then level off to a consistent flow of income. Remember, EVERYONE would probably watch a video MORE THAN ONCE whenever they wish... not just this week... but at anytime into the future.

Of course, some way would have to be in place to give refunds as required to get out of the Old method. (paid out of the New method of Income).

All of the videos would not have to be uploaded to YouTube at once... It could be done in an easy, as time is available, manner.

This would be a WIN WIN way to handle it.

AND, of course, the YouTube Link could be posted on the Forum to allow everyone, especially NEWCOMERS to join the party and watch all of the videos as they choose to do so.

OK, I'm off of my soap box...

If Rick does NOT like the YouTube method, I'd like to hear/see HIS reasoning as to WHY.

Thank you!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike said:


> @*dovetail_65*
> Mark Rosendahl is the founder of the forums. A very young Mark did the shark painting used in the picture frame episode and you can see him as a little guy in another episode. Bob and Rick sponsored the forums for a long time. The Rosendahl family has invested a lot of time, effort and money to promote ALL types of woodworking, not just their own products.(Which are no longer available from them)
> 
> Bob's "Keep it simple" methods are not dated and will always be around. Mounting plates are almost universal now. Bob's box joint jig is still the easiest way to make box joints and dovetails; you can buy clones of it from most woodworking companies like Peachtree, MLCS, etc.. Miter sleds were another of Bob's innovations as well as the decorative dovetails jigs. The Jigs And Fixtures book is full of great stuff. Perhaps the best thing is you don't have to spend a ton of money to get outstanding results this way.
> ...



Please read my post, I said its a shame the methods are going to be lost! That the methods won't be handed down because of the way this is being handled. It's obvious you disagree with me on this. I am actually a routerworkshop advocate. The overall cost was the least important thing I ever said, my issue is the method to which they are releasing the videos. It's not going to work over time, not now in 2017 and forward. It doesn't matter that you think the per episode price is good, it very well may be, many here might think it's too expensive, but for me it's the method of delivery that is wrong, regardless of cost..

I must have 1500.00 plus of all The Router Workshop jigs, router table and videos. They left me, a huge advocate, in the dark(well not really I have access to the 183 episodes) because if I wanted to see some of these jigs I own in action and refresh my brain I have to wait months or years to get to the correct episode video. Even if I could choose the order of the episodes, one a week just is not enough to keep me and I imagine most people interested. I brought this up for guys that can't get these videos or want them in a better way, not one a week over 3.5 years. I am not sure why at this point, I have no financial interest in the company, so this will be my last post on the matter. 

I know who they are and who they are and who started this forum has zero bearing on the scheme of how these videos are currently being packaged and released, regretfully new buyers won't and don't care.

Here I am asking for a better way to get everyone elses hands on these videos and you try to school me? I would think you would agree with me. Over time to run that site and release one a week can not possibly make them more money then just selling them all upfront for 100.00 even 183.00(which I would pay).

I will say this again, they need get in 2017 and get this information to the kids and current woodworkers that want it in a way we consume knowledge in the year 2017. I never disparaged their videos, I am fighting for a smarter, faster, better way to get the information out there so it doesn't get lost forever! And I believe it ultimately will be lost forever if they continue with this type scheme. If I am wrong lets' ask the forum and see how many people on this forum can demonstrate even one of any of their techniques, there won't be many that can! I can though, I have an original Hitachi router they used bolted to a routerwoprkshop table right now!

We do not consume knowledge the same way we did even 3 years go, the scheme is wrong if they want the knowledge to stay out in the woodworking community and even grow. The current scheme is not set up for the current times. Every year the videos get older, will become harder to watch becasue of the new production values on current videos and how cheap they are to make. Even I at 52 get my info like the current crop of kids. We want it faster and in far more unique ways and most importantly in bulk all at once. And becasue we know they are not going to make any more new videos the only hope is to get the information out there and let us current woodworkers absorb the information and put a current spin on it to where in 10 years these techniques are still used. 

I just dont know how to say it any plainer. You are talking to the wrong guy, I love their KISS method, I use it! I am betting not even 2% on this forum do! I am actually explaining how to save it for the future, now if they dont want the advice great, that's on them. 

There is a point where them making money on videos is going to be far less important than leaving information behind long after we are gone. I believe their current method of getting the videos out there is going to be the demise of it. I hope I am wrong, but I sure dont see a lot of guys here saying they are going to sign right up,. I do see 25-50 maybe paying money to buy them all at once right now.


I love the routerworkshop guys, but who they are and forums they started just is not relevant. No person new to woodworking today even know who they are.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*There is one thing very important thing I forgot to mention!*

If the YouTube method were taken, not just the "Routerworkshop" people on this site would know about it...

BUT,* the WHOLE World of Woodworking would become aware of it!*

Remember, every "VIEW" = clink, clink, clink $$ into Your pocket... 

And, once you get all of them uploaded, that's the end of your involvement... except for collecting the $... NO weekly video publishing, etc. etc. Just like being on a LONG Vacation! :surprise: :grin: 

OK, this is my last word on the subject...

*Good Luck!
*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@dovetail_65
I know you are well versed in the Router Workshop methods as am I. Please understand that when I write responses on the forums I try to provide information for everyone who will read it. This is not a direct chat and I am sorry if you got the impression I was trying to "school" you; that is not the case.

When Rick first told me about his idea for putting the show on routerworkshop.net I was very pleased to know all 14 seasons would be forever available. When Rick told me about the flash drive with all the shows in HD I was even happier. The anti piracy method used on the flash drive was a poor choice and can be hacked anyways. All it did was discourage sales.

Your opinion has been heard and changes to routerworkshop.net are coming but I can not say more about it.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Just wondering...

Anything New?

When will know more about it? :smile:

Thank you...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I was curious and went on the site to see the price, then ran headlong into the weird distribution methods. I don't like and don't buy "dongles." And after trying to figure out what they were offering, I decided NOT to order. I have several collections of videos, for which I paid cash. Several are on line, but I want to watch what I want, when I want, including on airplanes. But these guys are stuck in the past somehow. Most people don't buy the kinds of deals offered on Router Workshop's site. Too bad. The cash stays in my pocket, and I bet they wind up regreting the Dongles as they stop working over time and angry buyers insist on replacements. Or when people figure out they can only watch what they put up each week. No value there. Not with YouTube filled with thousands of decent videos on closely related topics. I suspect many of the RW methods are already showing up in YouTube videos by others. I think Mike has pretty much nailed it...make the videos hard to get and they will fade away, just old, out of date stuff you have to practically beg the makers to let you see. To tell the truth, I don't care if I ever see a minute of those programs. I'm on my way with routers on my own.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

DesertRatTom said:


> I was curious and went on the site to see the price, then ran headlong into the weird distribution methods. I don't like and don't buy "dongles." And after trying to figure out what they were offering, I decided NOT to order. I have several collections of videos, for which I paid cash. Several are on line, but I want to watch what I want, when I want, including on airplanes. But these guys are stuck in the past somehow. Most people don't buy the kinds of deals offered on Router Workshop's site. Too bad. The cash stays in my pocket, and I bet they wind up regreting the Dongles as they stop working over time and angry buyers insist on replacements. Or when people figure out they can only watch what they put up each week. No value there. Not with YouTube filled with thousands of decent videos on closely related topics. I suspect many of the RW methods are already showing up in YouTube videos by others. I think Mike has pretty much nailed it...make the videos hard to get and they will fade away, just old, out of date stuff you have to practically beg the makers to let you see. To tell the truth, I don't care if I ever see a minute of those programs. I'm on my way with routers on my own.


Yep... They just do not GET IT...

I want to watch What I want, WHEN I want it, as many times as I want, at MY LEARNING SPEED, regardless of what way they WISH I would take...

I guess they will not go the YouTube route which would have solved ALL of our problems.

NO SALE FROM ME EITHER...

I did see a Plan I wanted to get, called Oak Park, ordered it, & got it... I was also informed that they were going to be going OUT OF BUSINESS... She didn't know when... Just, it was going to happen. SO, IF ANYONE WANTS A PLAN, you better get it FAST or NOT AT ALL... That's a shame... Would have been a very simple thing to keep... Just Take orders & email them out! A painless way to keep a little money coming in.

Thanks for your Comments... Looks like a Lost Cause. :crying:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I tried to reason with Rick about this when he first came out with this idea. I too would never purchase it simply due to the fact that it was limited to one computer only. I'm buying a video, and I want to watch that video wherever and whenever I want, not just when I happen to be sitting at my computer. Altho, I have seen the videos on the thumb drive, and the quality is very good, it still wasn't enough to convince me to pull the trigger.


----------

